# help needed



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

I just got a new(used) 8th scale onroad car.

price:0,zip,nada

brand: AE 
model: rc300

engine:old irving 20

?'s: 
can i change this engine if it doesnt run?
what options do i have?
what bodies,wheels,parts can i use?
steering servo choices??


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Call the Smithsonian and see if they will take it. This is one of the first 8th scale cars as well as one fo the first r/c cars ever. You're best bet I would think would be to clean it up real nice and put it on the mantel or find someone that collects old r/c cars as you are not going to find any parts for it unless on ebay and they will be rather used. But it is a very nice piece of r/c history.


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

what is that cylinder behind the engine? is it the receiver pack?man that thing looks old school!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

sedanaddict said:


> what is that cylinder behind the engine? is it the receiver pack?man that thing looks old school!


That's the muffler system. I believe it is a brass barrel/expansion thingee. I'm trying to think but I believe this car is early 80s. I believe it went RC250, RC300, and then RC500.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Kevin from St. Clair Shores - is that you? I think that car sat in my basement for 3 years if this is indeed Kevin from StC. I got it from Paul Brower who probably got it with a pile of stuff he bought from a racer getting out of racing in the early 90s.

Too funny.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, it had a airplane tank on it that had a hole in it,and the fuel line was shot,so in the trash they went!


----------

